# HPLIP prints but won't scan

## ese002

Scanning on my hp photosmart is broken again.  (I update far more often than I scan)

Printing works just fine.  

scanimage -L can find the scanner just fine but:

hp-scan 

HP Linux Imaging and Printing System (ver. 3.12.9)

Scan Utility ver. 2.2

Copyright (c) 2001-14 Hewlett-Packard Development Company, LP

This software comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.

This is free software, and you are welcome to distribute it

under certain conditions. See COPYING file for more details.

Using device: hpaio:/usb/Photosmart_C7200_series?serial=MY77VF42VZ04YG

warning: No destinations specified. Adding 'file' destination by default.

Using device hpaio:/usb/Photosmart_C7200_series?serial=MY77VF42VZ04YG

Opening connection to device...

error: SANE: Invalid argument (code=4)

-And-

eric@crab ~ $ scanimage

scanimage: open of device hpaio:/usb/Photosmart_C7200_series?serial=MY77VF42VZ04YG failed: Invalid argument

In /var/log/messages, I see:

Oct 27 18:12:27 crab kernel: [40281.052234] Did not find alt setting 1 for intf 0, config 1

Oct 27 18:12:27 crab kernel: [40281.052611] Did not find alt setting 1 for intf 0, config 1

Oct 27 18:12:31 crab hp-scan: io/hpmud/dot4.c 231: unable to read Dot4ReverseReply header: No data available bytesRead=3

Oct 27 18:12:31 crab hp-scan: io/hpmud/dot4.c 319: invalid DOT4InitReply retrying command...

Oct 27 18:12:35 crab hp-scan: io/hpmud/dot4.c 231: unable to read Dot4ReverseReply header: No data available bytesRead=0

Oct 27 18:12:35 crab hp-scan: io/hpmud/dot4.c 330: invalid DOT4InitReply: cmd=0, result=20

Oct 27 18:12:35 crab , revision=a

Oct 27 18:12:35 crab hp-scan: failed to open scan channel: scan/sane/sclpml.c 381

Oct 27 18:12:35 crab hp-scan: hp-scan[564]: error: SANE: Invalid argument (code=4)

Oct 27 18:12:35 crab hp-scan: io/hpmud/hpmud.c 346: device_cleanup: device uri=hp:/usb/Photosmart_C7200_series?serial=MY77VF42VZ04YG

Oct 27 18:12:35 crab hp-scan: io/hpmud/hpmud.c 358: device_cleanup: close device dd=1...

Oct 27 18:12:35 crab hp-scan: io/hpmud/hpmud.c 360: device_cleanup: done closing device dd=1

And for scanimage:

Oct 27 18:13:30 crab kernel: [40344.094000] Did not find alt setting 1 for intf 0, config 1

Oct 27 18:13:30 crab kernel: [40344.094396] Did not find alt setting 1 for intf 0, config 1

Oct 27 18:13:34 crab scanimage: io/hpmud/dot4.c 231: unable to read Dot4ReverseReply header: No data available bytesRead=3

Oct 27 18:13:34 crab scanimage: io/hpmud/dot4.c 319: invalid DOT4InitReply retrying command...

Oct 27 18:13:38 crab scanimage: io/hpmud/dot4.c 231: unable to read Dot4ReverseReply header: No data available bytesRead=0

Oct 27 18:13:38 crab scanimage: io/hpmud/dot4.c 330: invalid DOT4InitReply: cmd=0, result=20

Oct 27 18:13:38 crab , revision=77

Oct 27 18:13:38 crab scanimage: failed to open scan channel: scan/sane/sclpml.c 381

Oct 27 18:13:38 crab scanimage: io/hpmud/hpmud.c 346: device_cleanup: device uri=hp:/usb/Photosmart_C7200_series?serial=MY77VF42VZ04YG

Oct 27 18:13:38 crab scanimage: io/hpmud/hpmud.c 358: device_cleanup: close device dd=1...

Oct 27 18:13:38 crab scanimage: io/hpmud/hpmud.c 360: device_cleanup: done closing device dd=1

Ideas?  <sigh>  I think I spend more time fixing scanning than actually scanning.

----------

## ce110ut

Hello ese002,

Can you share what hp-info and hp-check say?

----------

## ese002

eric@crab ~ $ hp-info -i

HP Linux Imaging and Printing System (ver. 3.12.9)

Device Information Utility ver. 5.2

Copyright (c) 2001-14 Hewlett-Packard Development Company, LP

This software comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.

This is free software, and you are welcome to distribute it

under certain conditions. See COPYING file for more details.

Using device: hp:/usb/Photosmart_C7200_series?serial=MY77VF42VZ04YG

hp:/usb/Photosmart_C7200_series?serial=MY77VF42VZ04YG

Device Parameters (dynamic data):

  Parameter                     Value(s)                                                  

  ----------------------------  ----------------------------------------------------------

  agent1-ack                    False                                                     

  agent1-desc                   Black ink cartridge                                       

  agent1-dvc                    0                                                         

  agent1-health                 0                                                         

  agent1-health-desc            Good/OK                                                   

  agent1-hp-ink                 False                                                     

  agent1-id                     0                                                         

  agent1-kind                   2                                                         

  agent1-known                  False                                                     

  agent1-level                  93                                                        

  agent1-level-trigger          0                                                         

  agent1-sku                    2                                                         

  agent1-type                   1                                                         

  agent1-virgin                 False                                                     

  agent2-ack                    False                                                     

  agent2-desc                   Cyan ink cartridge                                        

  agent2-dvc                    0                                                         

  agent2-health                 0                                                         

  agent2-health-desc            Good/OK                                                   

  agent2-hp-ink                 False                                                     

  agent2-id                     0                                                         

  agent2-kind                   2                                                         

  agent2-known                  False                                                     

  agent2-level                  100                                                       

  agent2-level-trigger          0                                                         

  agent2-sku                    2                                                         

  agent2-type                   4                                                         

  agent2-virgin                 False                                                     

  agent3-ack                    False                                                     

  agent3-desc                   Magenta ink cartridge                                     

  agent3-dvc                    0                                                         

  agent3-health                 0                                                         

  agent3-health-desc            Good/OK                                                   

  agent3-hp-ink                 False                                                     

  agent3-id                     0                                                         

  agent3-kind                   2                                                         

  agent3-known                  False                                                     

  agent3-level                  100                                                       

  agent3-level-trigger          0                                                         

  agent3-sku                    2                                                         

  agent3-type                   5                                                         

  agent3-virgin                 False                                                     

  agent4-ack                    False                                                     

  agent4-desc                   Yellow ink cartridge                                      

  agent4-dvc                    0                                                         

  agent4-health                 2                                                         

  agent4-health-desc            Incorrect                                                 

  agent4-hp-ink                 False                                                     

  agent4-id                     0                                                         

  agent4-kind                   2                                                         

  agent4-known                  False                                                     

  agent4-level                  41                                                        

  agent4-level-trigger          0                                                         

  agent4-sku                    2                                                         

  agent4-type                   6                                                         

  agent4-virgin                 False                                                     

  agent5-ack                    False                                                     

  agent5-desc                   Photo cyan ink cartridge                                  

  agent5-dvc                    0                                                         

  agent5-health                 0                                                         

  agent5-health-desc            Good/OK                                                   

  agent5-hp-ink                 False                                                     

  agent5-id                     0                                                         

  agent5-kind                   2                                                         

  agent5-known                  False                                                     

  agent5-level                  42                                                        

  agent5-level-trigger          0                                                         

  agent5-sku                    2                                                         

  agent5-type                   7                                                         

  agent5-virgin                 False                                                     

  agent6-ack                    False                                                     

  agent6-desc                   Photo magenta ink cartridge                               

  agent6-dvc                    0                                                         

  agent6-health                 0                                                         

  agent6-health-desc            Good/OK                                                   

  agent6-hp-ink                 False                                                     

  agent6-id                     0                                                         

  agent6-kind                   2                                                         

  agent6-known                  False                                                     

  agent6-level                  55                                                        

  agent6-level-trigger          0                                                         

  agent6-sku                    2                                                         

  agent6-type                   8                                                         

  agent6-virgin                 False                                                     

  back-end                      hp                                                        

  cups-printers                 ['Photosmart_C7200', 'Photosmart_C7200_2',                

                                'Photosmart_C7200_3']                                     

  cups-uri                      hp:/usb/Photosmart_C7200_series?serial=MY77VF42VZ04YG     

  dev-file                                                                                

  device-state                  1                                                         

  device-uri                    hp:/usb/Photosmart_C7200_series?serial=MY77VF42VZ04YG     

  deviceid                      MFG:HP;MDL:Photosmart C7200                               

                                series;CMD:MLC,PCL,PML,DW-PCL,DESKJET,DYN;1284.4DL:4d,4e,1

                                ;CLS:PRINTER;DES:CC567A;SN:MY77VF42VZ04YG;S:038088C4840010

                                210078cb0000041b8005d46b8802947b8002a44b8006448b8003745b80

                                064;Z:0102,05000009016a81313241013241013241013241013241,06

                                00,070000000000000000000000000000,0b0000000000000000989a99

                                8c000097f4986b0000980c98b40000982998c00000980c98b400009829

                                98d8,0c0;                                                 

  duplexer                      1                                                         

  error-state                   0                                                         

  fax-uri                       hpfax:/usb/Photosmart_C7200_series?serial=MY77VF42VZ04YG  

  host                                                                                    

  in-tray1                      True                                                      

  in-tray2                      False                                                     

  is-hp                         True                                                      

  media-path                    3                                                         

  panel                         0                                                         

  panel-line1                                                                             

  panel-line2                                                                             

  photo-tray                    1                                                         

  port                          1                                                         

  r                             1                                                         

  revision                      3                                                         

  rg                            000                                                       

  rr                            000001                                                    

  rs                            000000001                                                 

  scan-uri                      hpaio:/usb/Photosmart_C7200_series?serial=MY77VF42VZ04YG  

  serial                        MY77VF42VZ04YG                                            

  status-code                   1000                                                      

  status-desc                   Idle                                                      

  supply-door                   0                                                         

  top-door                      1                                                         

Model Parameters (static data):

  Parameter                     Value(s)                                                  

  ----------------------------  ----------------------------------------------------------

  align-type                    1                                                         

  clean-type                    1                                                         

  color-cal-type                0                                                         

  copy-type                     3                                                         

  embedded-server-type          1                                                         

  fax-type                      1                                                         

  fw-download                   False                                                     

  icon                          Photosmart_3300_series.png                                

  io-mfp-mode                   3                                                         

  io-mode                       1                                                         

  io-support                    6                                                         

  job-storage                   0                                                         

  linefeed-cal-type             0                                                         

  model                         Photosmart_C7200_series                                   

  model-ui                      HP Photosmart c7200 Series                                

  model1                        HP Photosmart C7250 All-in-One Printer                    

  model2                        HP Photosmart C7275 All-in-One Printer                    

  model3                        HP Photosmart C7280 All-in-One Printer                    

  model4                        HP Photosmart C7283 All-in-One Printer                    

  model5                        HP Photosmart C7288 All-in-One Printer                    

  monitor-type                  0                                                         

  panel-check-type              1                                                         

  pcard-type                    2                                                         

  plugin                        0                                                         

  plugin-reason                 0                                                         

  power-settings                0                                                         

  pq-diag-type                  0                                                         

  r-type                        1                                                         

  r0-agent1-kind                2                                                         

  r0-agent1-sku                 2                                                         

  r0-agent1-type                1                                                         

  r0-agent2-kind                2                                                         

  r0-agent2-sku                 2                                                         

  r0-agent2-type                4                                                         

  r0-agent3-kind                2                                                         

  r0-agent3-sku                 2                                                         

  r0-agent3-type                5                                                         

  r0-agent4-kind                2                                                         

  r0-agent4-sku                 2                                                         

  r0-agent4-type                6                                                         

  r0-agent5-kind                2                                                         

  r0-agent5-sku                 2                                                         

  r0-agent5-type                7                                                         

  r0-agent6-kind                2                                                         

  r0-agent6-sku                 2                                                         

  r0-agent6-type                8                                                         

  r1-agent1-kind                2                                                         

  r1-agent1-sku                 2                                                         

  r1-agent1-type                1                                                         

  r1-agent2-kind                2                                                         

  r1-agent2-sku                 2                                                         

  r1-agent2-type                4                                                         

  r1-agent3-kind                2                                                         

  r1-agent3-sku                 2                                                         

  r1-agent3-type                5                                                         

  r1-agent4-kind                2                                                         

  r1-agent4-sku                 2                                                         

  r1-agent4-type                6                                                         

  r1-agent5-kind                2                                                         

  r1-agent5-sku                 2                                                         

  r1-agent5-type                7                                                         

  r1-agent6-kind                2                                                         

  r1-agent6-sku                 2                                                         

  r1-agent6-type                8                                                         

  r2-agent1-kind                2                                                         

  r2-agent1-sku                 363                                                       

  r2-agent1-type                1                                                         

  r2-agent2-kind                2                                                         

  r2-agent2-sku                 363                                                       

  r2-agent2-type                4                                                         

  r2-agent3-kind                2                                                         

  r2-agent3-sku                 363                                                       

  r2-agent3-type                5                                                         

  r2-agent4-kind                2                                                         

  r2-agent4-sku                 363                                                       

  r2-agent4-type                6                                                         

  r2-agent5-kind                2                                                         

  r2-agent5-sku                 363                                                       

  r2-agent5-type                7                                                         

  r2-agent6-kind                2                                                         

  r2-agent6-sku                 363                                                       

  r2-agent6-type                8                                                         

  r4-agent1-kind                2                                                         

  r4-agent1-sku                 177                                                       

  r4-agent1-type                1                                                         

  r4-agent2-kind                2                                                         

  r4-agent2-sku                 177                                                       

  r4-agent2-type                4                                                         

  r4-agent3-kind                2                                                         

  r4-agent3-sku                 177                                                       

  r4-agent3-type                5                                                         

  r4-agent4-kind                2                                                         

  r4-agent4-sku                 177                                                       

  r4-agent4-type                6                                                         

  r4-agent5-kind                2                                                         

  r4-agent5-sku                 177                                                       

  r4-agent5-type                7                                                         

  r4-agent6-kind                2                                                         

  r4-agent6-sku                 177                                                       

  r4-agent6-type                8                                                         

  r8-agent1-kind                2                                                         

  r8-agent1-sku                 801                                                       

  r8-agent1-type                1                                                         

  r8-agent2-kind                2                                                         

  r8-agent2-sku                 801                                                       

  r8-agent2-type                4                                                         

  r8-agent3-kind                2                                                         

  r8-agent3-sku                 801                                                       

  r8-agent3-type                5                                                         

  r8-agent4-kind                2                                                         

  r8-agent4-sku                 801                                                       

  r8-agent4-type                6                                                         

  r8-agent5-kind                2                                                         

  r8-agent5-sku                 801                                                       

  r8-agent5-type                7                                                         

  r8-agent6-kind                2                                                         

  r8-agent6-sku                 801                                                       

  r8-agent6-type                8                                                         

  scan-src                      1                                                         

  scan-type                     1                                                         

  status-battery-check          0                                                         

  status-dynamic-counters       1                                                         

  status-type                   2                                                         

  support-released              True                                                      

  support-subtype               2202411                                                   

  support-type                  2                                                         

  support-ver                   2.7.9                                                     

  tech-class                    ['DJGenericVIP']                                          

  tech-subclass                 ['Normal']                                                

  tech-type                     2                                                         

  usb-pid                       25873                                                     

  usb-vid                       1008                                                      

  wifi-config                   0                                                         

Status History (most recent first):

  Date/Time             Code   Status Description                        User      Job ID  

  --------------------  -----  ----------------------------------------  --------  --------

  10/30/12 20:57:22     1000   Idle                                      eric      0       

  10/30/12 20:53:55     5012   Device communication error                eric      0       

The device communication error is before I turned on the printer.

eric@crab ~ $ hp-check

HP Linux Imaging and Printing System (ver. 3.12.9)

Dependency/Version Check Utility ver. 15

Copyright (c) 2001-14 Hewlett-Packard Development Company, LP

This software comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.

This is free software, and you are welcome to distribute it

under certain conditions. See COPYING file for more details.

Note: hp-check can be run in three modes:

1. Compile-time check mode (-c or --compile): Use this mode before compiling the HPLIP supplied tarball (.tar.gz or .run) to determine if the proper dependencies are installed to     

successfully compile HPLIP.                                                                                                                                                            

2. Run-time check mode (-r or --run): Use this mode to determine if a distro supplied package (.deb, .rpm, etc) or an already built HPLIP supplied tarball has the proper dependencies 

installed to successfully run.                                                                                                                                                         

3. Both compile- and run-time check mode (-b or --both) (Default): This mode will check both of the above cases (both compile- and run-time dependencies).                             

Check types:                                                                                                                                                                           

a. EXTERNALDEP - External Dependencies                                                                                                                                                 

b. GENERALDEP - General Dependencies (required both at compile and run time)                                                                                                           

c. COMPILEDEP - Compile time Dependencies                                                                                                                                              

d. [All are run-time checks]                                                                                                                                                           

PYEXT SCANCONF QUEUES PERMISSION                                                                                                                                                       

Status Types:

    OK

    MISSING       - Missing Dependency or Permission or Plug-in

    INCOMPAT      - Incompatible dependency-version or Plugin-version

Saving output in log file: /home/eric/hp-check.log

Initializing. Please wait...

warning: gentoo-0.0 version is not supported. Using gentoo-any versions dependencies to verify and install...

---------------

| SYSTEM INFO |

---------------

 Kernel: 3.3.8-gentoo #6 SMP Wed Oct 24 19:01:01 PDT 2012 GNU/Linux

 Host: crab

 Proc: 3.3.8-gentoo #6 SMP Wed Oct 24 19:01:01 PDT 2012 GNU/Linux

 Distribution: gentoo 0.0

-----------------------

| HPLIP CONFIGURATION |

-----------------------

HPLIP-Version: HPLIP 3.12.9

HPLIP-Home: /usr/share/hplip

warning: HPLIP-Installation: Auto installation is not supported for gentoo distro  0.0 version 

Current contents of '/etc/hp/hplip.conf' file:

# hplip.conf.  Generated from hplip.conf.in by configure.

[hplip]

version=3.12.9

[dirs]

home=/usr/share/hplip

run=/var/run

ppd=/usr/share/ppd/HP

ppdbase=/usr/share/ppd

doc=/usr/share/doc/hplip-3.12.9-r1

html=/usr/share/doc/hplip-3.12.9-r1/html

icon=/usr/share/applications

cupsbackend=/usr/libexec/cups/backend

cupsfilter=/usr/libexec/cups/filter

drv=/usr/share/cups/drv/hp

# Following values are determined at configure time and cannot be changed.

[configure]

network-build=no

libusb01-build=no

pp-build=no

gui-build=yes

scanner-build=yes

fax-build=yes

dbus-build=yes

cups11-build=no

doc-build=no

shadow-build=no

hpijs-install=no

foomatic-drv-install=no

foomatic-ppd-install=no

foomatic-rip-hplip-install=no

hpcups-install=yes

cups-drv-install=yes

cups-ppd-install=no

internal-tag=3.12.9

restricted-build=no

ui-toolkit=qt4

qt3=no

qt4=yes

policy-kit=yes

hpijs-only-build=no

lite-build=no

udev-acl-rules=no

udev_sysfs_rules=no

hpcups-only-build=no

hpijs-only-build=no

Current contents of '/var/lib/hp/hplip.state' file:

Plugins are not installed. Could not access file: Permission denied

Current contents of '~/.hplip/hplip.conf' file:

[last_used]

printer_name = Photosmart_C7200

working_dir = .

device_uri = hp:/usb/Photosmart_C7200_series?serial=MY77VF42VZ04YG

[commands]

scan = /usr/bin/xsane -V %SANE_URI%

[installation]

version = 3.12.9

date_time = 10/30/12 20:59:01

[settings]

systray_messages = 0

systray_visible = 0

[fax]

email_address = 

voice_phone = 

[refresh]

rate = 30

enable = false

type = 1

[polling]

enable = false

device_list = 

interval = 5

[upgrade]

latest_available_version = 3.12.10a Public Release</a><br />')

notify_upgrade = false

last_upgraded_time = 1351655701.75939

pending_upgrade_time = 0

 <Package-name>        <Package-Desc>      <Required/Optional> <Min-Version> <Installed-Version> <Status>   <Comment>

--------------------------

|  External Dependencies |

--------------------------

 gs                   Ghostscript               REQUIRED        7.05            9.05            OK         -

 network              Network-wget              OPTIONAL        -               -               OK         -

 dbus                 DBus                      REQUIRED        -               1.6.8           OK         -

 scanimage            Shell-Scanning            OPTIONAL        1.0             1.0.22          OK         -

 policykit            Admin-Policy-framework    OPTIONAL        -               0.104           OK         -

 xsane                SANE-GUI                  OPTIONAL        0.9             0.998           OK         -

 cups                 CUPS                      REQUIRED        1.1             1.5.2           OK         'CUPS Scheduler is running'

-------------------------

|  General Dependencies |

-------------------------

 reportlab            Python-PDF-Lib            OPTIONAL        2.0             2.5             OK         -

 libcrypto            OpenSSL-Crypto-Lib        REQUIRED        -               1.0.0           OK         -

 pil                  Python-Image-Lib          OPTIONAL        -               1.1.7           OK         -

 pyqt4-dbus           PyQt4-DBUS                REQUIRED        4.0             4.9.4           OK         -

 libjpeg              JPEG-Lib                  REQUIRED        -               -               OK         -

 libpthread           POSIX-Threads-Lib         REQUIRED        -               2.15            OK         -

 python-dbus          Python-DBUS               REQUIRED        0.80.0          1.1.1           OK         -

 python-devel         Python-SDK                REQUIRED        2.2             2.7.3           OK         -

 pyqt4                Python-Qt4                REQUIRED        4.0             4.9.4           OK         -

 cups-devel           CUPS-SDK                  REQUIRED        -               1.5.2           OK         -

 sane-devel           SANE-SDK                  REQUIRED        -               1.0.22          OK         -

 libusb               USB-Lib                   REQUIRED        -               1.0             OK         -

 sane                 Scan-Lib                  REQUIRED        -               1.0.22          OK         -

 cups-image           CUPS-Image-Lib            REQUIRED        -               1.5.2           OK         -

 error: libnetsnmp-devel SNMP-Networking-SDK       REQUIRED        5.0.9           -               MISSING    'libnetsnmp-devel needs to be installed'

 python-xml           Python-XML-Lib            REQUIRED        -               2.1.0           OK         -

 python-notify        Desktop-notifications     OPTIONAL        -               -               OK         -

------------------------------

|  Compile Time Dependencies |

------------------------------

 gcc                  gcc-Compiler              REQUIRED        -               4.5.4           OK         -

 libtool              Build-tools               REQUIRED        -               2.4             OK         -

 make                 GNU-Build-tools           REQUIRED        3.0             3.82            OK         -

----------------------

|  Python Extentions |

----------------------

 cupsext              CUPS-Extension            REQUIRED        -               3.12.9          OK         -

 pcardext             PhotoCard-Extension       REQUIRED        -               3.12.9          OK         -

 hpmudext             IO-Extension              REQUIRED        -               3.12.9          OK         -

-----------------------

|  Scan Configuration |

-----------------------

 hpaio                HPLIP-SANE-Backend        REQUIRED        -               3.12.9          OK         'hpaio found in /etc/sane.d/dll.conf'

 scanext              Scan-SANE-Extension       REQUIRED        -               3.12.9          OK         -

------------------------------

| DISCOVERED SCANNER DEVICES |

------------------------------

device `hpaio:/usb/Photosmart_C7200_series?serial=MY77VF42VZ04YG' is a Hewlett-Packard Photosmart_C7200_series all-in-one

--------------------------

| DISCOVERED USB DEVICES |

--------------------------

  Device URI                                             Model                               

  -----------------------------------------------------  ------------------------------------

  hp:/usb/Photosmart_C7200_series?serial=MY77VF42VZ04YG  HP Photosmart C7200 series          

---------------------------------

| INSTALLED CUPS PRINTER QUEUES |

---------------------------------

Photosmart_C7200

----------------

Type: Printer

Device URI: hp:/usb/Photosmart_C7200_series?serial=MY77VF42VZ04YG

PPD: /etc/cups/ppd/Photosmart_C7200.ppd

PPD Description: HP Photosmart c7200 Series, hpcups 3.9.12

Printer status: printer Photosmart_C7200 is idle.  enabled since Tue Oct 30 20:54:14 2012

Communication status: Good

Photosmart_C7200_2

------------------

Type: Printer

Device URI: hp:/usb/Photosmart_C7200_series?serial=MY77VF42VZ04YG

PPD: /etc/cups/ppd/Photosmart_C7200_2.ppd

PPD Description: HP Photosmart c7200 Series, hpcups 3.12.9

Printer status: printer Photosmart_C7200_2 is idle.  enabled since Tue Oct 30 20:54:14 2012

Communication status: Good

Photosmart_C7200_3

------------------

Type: Printer

Device URI: hp:/usb/Photosmart_C7200_series?serial=MY77VF42VZ04YG

PPD: /etc/cups/ppd/Photosmart_C7200_3.ppd

PPD Description: HP Photosmart c7200 Series, hpcups 3.12.10a

Printer status: printer Photosmart_C7200_3 is idle.  enabled since Tue Oct 30 20:54:14 2012

Communication status: Good

--------------

| PERMISSION |

--------------

groups          user-groups                    Required        -        -        OK       disk lp wheel uucp audio cdrom cdrw usb lpadmin portage scanner plugdev 501 android amdca

USB             Photosmart_C7200               Required        -        -        OK       Node:'/dev/bus/usb/002/006' Perm:'  root  lp rw- rw- ---'

-----------

| SUMMARY |

-----------

Missing Required Dependencies

-----------------------------

error: 'libnetsnmp-devel' package is missing/incompatible 

Missing Optional Dependencies

-----------------------------

None

Total Errors: 1

Total Warnings: 0

----------

## ce110ut

Thanks for sharing.  So the first red flag is from your first post.  xsane seems to not like what it's getting.  Can you share xsane --version?

Next up is the complaint that "libnetsnmp-devel" is missing.  Check if you have the latest net-snmp/snmp installed.

Let us know what you find.

----------

## ese002

eric@crab /local/archive $ xsane --version

xsane-0.998 (c) 1998-2010 Oliver Rauch

This package is modified from the original version.

Please contact your vendor or report problems at

https://bugs.gentoo.org

  E-mail: Oliver.Rauch@xsane.org

  package xsane-0.996

  compiled with GTK-2.24.12

  with color management function

  without GIMP support

  XSane output formats: jpeg, pdf(compr.), png, pnm, ps(compr.), tiff, txt

As for snmp, I have never had snmp installed and there is no net-snmp/snmp in portage.  There is a net-analyzer/net-snmp, which does not build.    The chatter I have seen in other forums is that the message appears harmless but no one really knows what it means.

----------

## ce110ut

This is my setup:

```

berto@dev ~ $ scanimage --version

scanimage (sane-backends) 1.0.23; backend version 1.0.23

```

```

berto@dev ~ $ xsane --version

Xlib:  extension "RANDR" missing on display ":1.0".

xsane-0.998 (c) 1998-2010 Oliver Rauch

This package is modified from the original version.

Please contact your vendor or report problems at

http://bugs.gentoo.org

  E-mail: Oliver.Rauch@xsane.org

  package xsane-0.996

  compiled with GTK-2.24.11

  without GIMP support

  XSane output formats: jpeg, pdf(compr.), png, pnm, ps(compr.), tiff, txt

```

```

berto@dev ~ $ cat hp-check.log 

hp-check[18634]: info: :

Initializing. Please wait...

Gentoo

n/a

scheduler is running

1.6.1

Linux dev.funkejunx.com 3.5.1-gentoo #8 SMP Sun Sep 16 03:11:42 EDT 2012 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

warning: [01mgentoo-n/a version is not supported. Using gentoo-any versions dependencies to verify and install...[0m

hp-check[18634]: info: :

hp-check[18634]: info: :---------------

hp-check[18634]: info: :| SYSTEM INFO |

hp-check[18634]: info: :---------------

hp-check[18634]: info: :

3.5.1-gentoo #8 SMP Sun Sep 16 03:11:42 EDT 2012 GNU/Linux

dev.funkejunx.com

3.5.1-gentoo #8 SMP Sun Sep 16 03:11:42 EDT 2012 GNU/Linux

hp-check[18634]: info: : Kernel: 3.5.1-gentoo #8 SMP Sun Sep 16 03:11:42 EDT 2012 GNU/Linux

 Host: dev.funkejunx.com

 Proc: 3.5.1-gentoo #8 SMP Sun Sep 16 03:11:42 EDT 2012 GNU/Linux

 Distribution: gentoo n/a

hp-check[18634]: info: :

hp-check[18634]: info: :-----------------------

hp-check[18634]: info: :| HPLIP CONFIGURATION |

hp-check[18634]: info: :-----------------------

hp-check[18634]: info: :

hp-check[18634]: info: :HPLIP-Version: HPLIP 3.12.10a

hp-check[18634]: info: :HPLIP-Home: /usr/share/hplip

warning: HPLIP-Installation: Auto installation is not supported for gentoo distro  n/a version 

hp-check[18634]: info: :

hp-check[18634]: info: :[01mCurrent contents of '/etc/hp/hplip.conf' file:[0m

hp-check[18634]: info: :# hplip.conf.  Generated from hplip.conf.in by configure.

[hplip]

version=3.12.10a

[dirs]

home=/usr/share/hplip

run=/var/run

ppd=/usr/share/ppd/HP

ppdbase=/usr/share/ppd

doc=/usr/share/doc/hplip-3.12.10a

html=/usr/share/doc/hplip-3.12.10a/html

icon=/usr/share/applications

cupsbackend=/usr/libexec/cups/backend

cupsfilter=/usr/libexec/cups/filter

drv=/usr/share/cups/drv/hp

# Following values are determined at configure time and cannot be changed.

[configure]

network-build=yes

libusb01-build=no

pp-build=no

gui-build=yes

scanner-build=yes

fax-build=yes

dbus-build=yes

cups11-build=no

doc-build=no

shadow-build=no

hpijs-install=yes

foomatic-drv-install=yes

foomatic-ppd-install=no

foomatic-rip-hplip-install=no

hpcups-install=yes

cups-drv-install=yes

cups-ppd-install=no

internal-tag=3.12.10a

restricted-build=no

ui-toolkit=qt4

qt3=no

qt4=yes

policy-kit=yes

hpijs-only-build=no

lite-build=no

udev-acl-rules=no

udev_sysfs_rules=no

hpcups-only-build=no

hpijs-only-build=no

hp-check[18634]: info: :

hp-check[18634]: info: :[01mCurrent contents of '/var/lib/hp/hplip.state' file:[0m

hp-check[18634]: info: :Plugins are not installed. Could not access file: Permission denied

hp-check[18634]: info: :

hp-check[18634]: info: :[01mCurrent contents of '~/.hplip/hplip.conf' file:[0m

hp-check[18634]: info: :[settings]

systray_visible = 0

systray_messages = 0

[last_used]

device_uri = hpaio:/net/Officejet_4500_G510n-z?zc=HP760354

printer_name = Officejet_4500_G510n-z

working_dir = .

[commands]

scan = /usr/bin/xsane -V %SANE_URI%

[refresh]

rate = 30

enable = false

type = 1

[polling]

enable = false

interval = 5

device_list = 

[fax]

voice_phone = 

email_address = 

[upgrade]

notify_upgrade = false

last_upgraded_time = 1351563833.10003

pending_upgrade_time = 0

latest_available_version = 3.12.10a

[installation]

date_time = 01/11/12 08:21:45

version = 3.12.10a

hp-check[18634]: info: : <Package-name>        <Package-Desc>      <Required/Optional> <Min-Version> <Installed-Version> <Status>   <Comment>

hp-check[18634]: info: :

hp-check[18634]: info: :--------------------------

hp-check[18634]: info: :|  External Dependencies |

hp-check[18634]: info: :--------------------------

hp-check[18634]: info: :

hp-check[18634]: info: : gs                   Ghostscript               REQUIRED        7.05            9.06            OK         -

hp-check[18634]: info: : network              Network-wget              OPTIONAL        -               1.14            OK         -

hp-check[18634]: info: : dbus                 DBus                      REQUIRED        -               1.6.8           OK         -

hp-check[18634]: info: : scanimage            Shell-Scanning            OPTIONAL        1.0             1.0.23          OK         -

hp-check[18634]: info: :[31;01m error: policykit     Admin-Policy-framework    OPTIONAL        -               0.107           MISSING    'policykit needs to be installed'[0m

hp-check[18634]: info: : xsane                SANE-GUI                  OPTIONAL        0.9             0.998           OK         -

scheduler is running

hp-check[18634]: info: : cups                 CUPS                      REQUIRED        1.1             1.6.1           OK         'CUPS Scheduler is running'

hp-check[18634]: info: :

hp-check[18634]: info: :-------------------------

hp-check[18634]: info: :|  General Dependencies |

hp-check[18634]: info: :-------------------------

hp-check[18634]: info: :

hp-check[18634]: info: : reportlab            Python-PDF-Lib            OPTIONAL        2.0             2.5             OK         -

hp-check[18634]: info: : libcrypto            OpenSSL-Crypto-Lib        REQUIRED        -               1.0.1           OK         -

hp-check[18634]: info: : pil                  Python-Image-Lib          OPTIONAL        -               1.1.7           OK         -

hp-check[18634]: info: : pyqt4-dbus           PyQt4-DBUS                REQUIRED        4.0             4.9.5           OK         -

hp-check[18634]: info: : libjpeg              JPEG-Lib                  REQUIRED        -               -               OK         -

hp-check[18634]: info: : libpthread           POSIX-Threads-Lib         REQUIRED        -               2.15            OK         -

hp-check[18634]: info: : python-dbus          Python-DBUS               REQUIRED        0.80.0          1.1.1           OK         -

hp-check[18634]: info: : python-devel         Python-SDK                REQUIRED        2.2             2.7.3           OK         -

hp-check[18634]: info: : pyqt4                Python-Qt4                REQUIRED        4.0             4.9.5           OK         -

hp-check[18634]: info: : cups-devel           CUPS-SDK                  REQUIRED        -               1.6.1           OK         -

hp-check[18634]: info: : sane-devel           SANE-SDK                  REQUIRED        -               1.0.23          OK         -

hp-check[18634]: info: : libusb               USB-Lib                   REQUIRED        -               1.0             OK         -

hp-check[18634]: info: : sane                 Scan-Lib                  REQUIRED        -               1.0.23          OK         -

hp-check[18634]: info: : cups-image           CUPS-Image-Lib            REQUIRED        -               1.6.1           OK         -

hp-check[18634]: info: : libnetsnmp-devel     SNMP-Networking-SDK       REQUIRED        5.0.9           5.7.2           OK         -

hp-check[18634]: info: : python-xml           Python-XML-Lib            REQUIRED        -               2.1.0           OK         -

hp-check[18634]: info: : python-notify        Desktop-notifications     OPTIONAL        -               -               OK         -

hp-check[18634]: info: :

hp-check[18634]: info: :------------------------------

hp-check[18634]: info: :|  Compile Time Dependencies |

hp-check[18634]: info: :------------------------------

hp-check[18634]: info: :

hp-check[18634]: info: : gcc                  gcc-Compiler              REQUIRED        -               4.6.3           OK         -

hp-check[18634]: info: : libtool              Build-tools               REQUIRED        -               2.4.2           OK         -

hp-check[18634]: info: : make                 GNU-Build-tools           REQUIRED        3.0             3.82            OK         -

hp-check[18634]: info: :

hp-check[18634]: info: :----------------------

hp-check[18634]: info: :|  Python Extentions |

hp-check[18634]: info: :----------------------

hp-check[18634]: info: :

hp-check[18634]: info: : cupsext              CUPS-Extension            REQUIRED        -               3.12.10a        OK         -

hp-check[18634]: info: : pcardext             PhotoCard-Extension       REQUIRED        -               3.12.10a        OK         -

hp-check[18634]: info: : hpmudext             IO-Extension              REQUIRED        -               3.12.10a        OK         -

hp-check[18634]: info: :

hp-check[18634]: info: :-----------------------

hp-check[18634]: info: :|  Scan Configuration |

hp-check[18634]: info: :-----------------------

hp-check[18634]: info: :

hp-check[18634]: info: : hpaio                HPLIP-SANE-Backend        REQUIRED        -               3.12.10a        OK         'hpaio found in /etc/sane.d/dll.conf'

hp-check[18634]: info: : scanext              Scan-SANE-Extension       REQUIRED        -               3.12.10a        OK         -

hp-check[18634]: info: :

hp-check[18634]: info: :------------------------------

hp-check[18634]: info: :| DISCOVERED SCANNER DEVICES |

hp-check[18634]: info: :------------------------------

hp-check[18634]: info: :

hp-check[18634]: info: :device `hpaio:/net/Officejet_4500_G510n-z?zc=HP760354' is a Hewlett-Packard Officejet_4500_G510n-z all-in-one

device `v4l:/dev/video1' is a Noname USB Camera-B4.04.27.1 virtual device

hp-check[18634]: info: :

hp-check[18634]: info: :--------------------------

hp-check[18634]: info: :| DISCOVERED USB DEVICES |

hp-check[18634]: info: :--------------------------

hp-check[18634]: info: :

hp-check[18634]: info: :No devices found.

hp-check[18634]: info: :

hp-check[18634]: info: :---------------------------------

hp-check[18634]: info: :| INSTALLED CUPS PRINTER QUEUES |

hp-check[18634]: info: :---------------------------------

hp-check[18634]: info: :

hp-check[18634]: info: :

hp-check[18634]: info: :[01mOfficejet_4500_G510n-z[0m

hp-check[18634]: info: :[01m----------------------[0m

hp-check[18634]: info: :Type: Printer

hp-check[18634]: info: :Device URI: hp:/net/Officejet_4500_G510n-z?zc=HP760354

hp-check[18634]: info: :PPD: /etc/cups/ppd/Officejet_4500_G510n-z.ppd

hp-check[18634]: info: :PPD Description: HP Officejet 4500 g510n-z, hpcups 3.12.10a

hp-check[18634]: info: :Printer status: printer Officejet_4500_G510n-z is idle.  enabled since Mon 29 Oct 2012 22:23:00 EDT

hp-check[18634]: info: :Communication status: Good

hp-check[18634]: info: :

hp-check[18634]: info: :[01mOfficejet_4500_G510n-z_fax[0m

hp-check[18634]: info: :[01m--------------------------[0m

hp-check[18634]: info: :Type: Fax

hp-check[18634]: info: :Device URI: hpfax:/net/Officejet_4500_G510n-z?zc=HP760354

hp-check[18634]: info: :PPD: /etc/cups/ppd/Officejet_4500_G510n-z_fax.ppd

hp-check[18634]: info: :PPD Description: HP Fax hpcups

hp-check[18634]: info: :Printer status: printer Officejet_4500_G510n-z_fax is idle.  enabled since Mon 29 Oct 2012 22:23:15 EDT

hp-check[18634]: info: :Communication status: Good

hp-check[18634]: info: :

hp-check[18634]: info: :

hp-check[18634]: info: :--------------

hp-check[18634]: info: :| PERMISSION |

hp-check[18634]: info: :--------------

hp-check[18634]: info: :

lp uucp audio cdrom video games cdrw users scanner lpadmin portage plugdev pulse-access pulse vglusers

hp-check[18634]: info: :groups          user-groups                    Required        -        -        OK       lp uucp audio cdrom video games cdrw users scanner lpadmin portage plugdev pulse-access pulse vglusers

hp-check[18634]: info: :

hp-check[18634]: info: :-----------

hp-check[18634]: info: :| SUMMARY |

hp-check[18634]: info: :-----------

hp-check[18634]: info: :

hp-check[18634]: info: :[01mMissing Required Dependencies[0m

hp-check[18634]: info: :[01m-----------------------------[0m

hp-check[18634]: info: :None

hp-check[18634]: info: :

hp-check[18634]: info: :[01mMissing Optional Dependencies[0m

hp-check[18634]: info: :[01m-----------------------------[0m

hp-check[18634]: info: :None

hp-check[18634]: info: :

hp-check[18634]: info: :

hp-check[18634]: info: :Total Errors: 0

hp-check[18634]: info: :Total Warnings: 0

hp-check[18634]: info: :

hp-check[18634]: info: :[32;01mNo errors or warnings.[0m

hp-check[18634]: info: :

hp-check[18634]: info: :Done.

```

I don't see any code-error on mine (no Code=4) but then again I'm using my scanner over ethernet, not usb.  I'll have to try that and see if I get the same thing.

----------

